# VapeCon 2019 Vendors



## JessDupz (27/2/19)

Hi Guys! Will any vendors be bringing the YiHi SXmini G Class Luxury Golden Elite mod to VapeCon 2019? Please let me know!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Morix (6/4/19)

JessDupz said:


> Hi Guys! Will any vendors be bringing the YiHi SXmini G Class Luxury Golden Elite mod to VapeCon 2019? Please let me know!


This is a south african vape vest .. Not U. S. A or some other 1st world country .. Dont expect much.. You can get juice at south African vests.. Maybe a regulated mod or 2...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/4/19)

Morix said:


> This is a south african vape vest .. Not U. S. A or some other 1st world country .. Dont expect much.. You can get juice at south African vests.. Maybe a regulated mod or 2...


Have you been to Vapecon before in JHB? Why such negativity? We have amazing vendors who bring in the latest and the best to SA. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver (6/4/19)

JessDupz said:


> Hi Guys! Will any vendors be bringing the YiHi SXmini G Class Luxury Golden Elite mod to VapeCon 2019? Please let me know!



Hi @JessDupz 

VapeCon 2019 vendors have not yet been announced, but appreciate your enthusiasm 

I am not sure about this mod because I dont know it - if its available in SA around the time of VapeCon at the end of August, I am sure it would be available at the event from one of the vendors. And if not, you could surely ask one of the vendors to bring it along.

We anticipate announcing VapeCon 2019 vendors around the June timeframe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/4/19)

Morix said:


> This is a south african vape vest .. Not U. S. A or some other 1st world country .. Dont expect much.. You can get juice at south African vests.. Maybe a regulated mod or 2...



Hi @Morix
Not sure what you mean by "vests" but the original poster is talking about VapeCon 2019

If you haven't yet seen the video of VapeCon 2018, have a look at it here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-official-video.t53808/

At last year's event there were around 80 of the country's finest vaping vendors and 15 leading international vendors. There was a lot of great and new vaping gear at the show!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/4/19)

Last year's Vapecon was epic! so many great local vendors and a lot of new juice and hardware releases and even international vendors. The ECIG team put a lot of effort into it each year and Vapecon just grows from strength to strength. Looking forward to Vapecon 2019

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Morix (7/4/19)

I started a fire

Now give me love

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Hooked (7/4/19)

Morix said:


> This is a south african vape vest .. Not U. S. A or some other 1st world country .. Dont expect much.. You can get juice at south African vests.. Maybe a regulated mod or 2...



When were you there @Morix??

And did you wear your vest?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Morix
> Not sure what you mean by "vests"



@Silver Vested interest? Nah I doubt it 
Anyway, if you're giving away vests I'd like one too please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (8/4/19)

What size?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

